# Fleece snowsuit with boots attached



## whipandchi

In another thread I commented that I was going to try to attach boots to a 4-legged fleece suit because it is really hard to keep boots on Frankie's tiny chi x feet. In the past I have used elastic and velcro to attach them to a harness. It works but it takes a fair amount of time to get the boots on and attached to the harness and then put a fleece suit on my dog over top of the boots and harness. So I thought I would try making an all-in-one snowsuit with attached boots. It went together fairly quickly because I already had a suit and a set of boots that I had previously made for Frankie. I just had to shorten the legs of the suit to the right length and sew the boots to the legs. 
(It would have gone faster if I hadn't sewn one of the boots on backwards :noops

I am quite pleased with the result. It is very quick to put on and everything is all attached together. Here she is in her snowsuit and her reflective harness










Here is a closeup of a boot on her front foot











We haven't tried it in snow yet but the boots stayed in place quite well while she was running around the house. If it gets really cold I could put a coat over top of the fleece snowsuit.

Frankie isn't a small chi - she weighs about 10 lbs - but I don't see any reason why this wouldn't work for a smaller dog. Just make sure that the suit fits quite closely so the boots stay in place. When it snows here the snow is usually quite wet so I made my boots with a nylon exterior lined with microfleece but if your snow is dry you could probably just make fleece boots, much easier and faster.

I think I'll make one for my whippet x next.


----------



## Ay Chi-mama

That is the cutest thing ever. She looks like she is going down hill skiing! Sewing is not a skill I possess. There is no way I could make that look like anything other than a lumpy sack. I would love to make cute boots like those for my dog, I am just not capable.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons

You could go into business making those! I want one!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pookypeds

Smart idea and it looks nice too! Your chi is also a cutie!:love1:


----------



## Rach_Honey

Thats a fab idea!


----------



## pigeonsheep

someone is crafty! great job !  this reminds me of those toddler type suits lol


----------



## whipandchi

Thanks for the compliments. Here's another photo of here wearing the snowsuit with her yellow coat (also designed and made by me)










Doesn't she look thrilled? She forgets she hates clothes as soon as she gets outside.


----------



## Kelliope

Now THIS is what I'm talking about!!!!!! I would buy one too!!!! This is so awesome!!!!!


----------



## Moonfall

If you ever are willing to sell these (or even just boot sets)..I need one. My Douglas is going to struggle with winter.

Lovely job.


----------



## Evelyn<3Romeo

I would love one of those for Romeo!! x


----------



## Lisa T

Hey count me in I would definitely buy them. X


----------



## Angel1210

I love, love, love that suit! I have been trying to make one for Angel, but all the patterns are either too small or too big! He is really an odd shaped chi! Would you mind sharing your pattern? I sure would appreciate it.

It doesn't get super cold here, but he is almost naked around his legs. His fur is thickest around the back of his neck. 

Now that my baking is finished, I should have more time for sewing.

The boots are awesome!


----------



## prettylola

What a great idea. I am very impressed. Those could be a huge seller. Good for you


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki

This is an awesome idea! I want one too! You should start making them!


----------



## Jayda

What a great creation, however, I'm afraid if my pups needed a suit like that Momma would have to pack them up and move fast (-; Southern girl here!


----------



## ~LS~

You are simply brilliant! I LOVE LOVE LOVE! Excellent job! :thumbright:


----------



## whipandchi

Wow, you guys are too kind. The suit itself isn't hard to make but fitting it properly was a bit of a struggle. I don't think I would attempt to make one for someone else - it would be hard to make one that would stay in place securely without having the dog here to refine the fit. 

For those of you who would like to make one yourself this is the pattern I used to draft a pattern that would fit Frankie. It took a few tries to get it right. I should have paid more attention in algebra in high school 

Woofy Wear Dog Clothes Coat Costumes Pattern Sewing Size s M L Simplicity 3939 | eBayhttp://www.ebay.com/itm/Handmade-Do...905?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6ae9db21

I also used my Japanese pattern book for inspiration

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dogs-Clothes-Goods-Japanese-Clothes-Sewing-Pattern-Book-206-/190760079293?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6a2fcfbd

I made it in 2 parts, like in the Japanese book, and then sewed them together. It makes it easier to fit the length accurately. The Japanese pattern books are great - they have really cute patterns in a variety of sizes and I find they fit better than North American patterns - but they *are* written in Japanese. They are well illustrated, though, but probably not for beginning sewists who need directions to follow.

The pattern for the boots came from here

Sew Your Own Winter Dog Boots | so you wannabee a Domestik Goddess?

If anyone wants to try making a snowsuit feel free to contact me if you need help. I've already made all the mistakes:laughing6:


----------



## Chica n Ella

What a great idea!! I am seriously impressed, because my sewing abilities are limited to sewing on buttons!


----------



## quinnandleah

What a great idea.


----------



## Angel1210

Thanks! My DIL is Japanese, I am going to have her check it out when she comes here today! And she always finds bargains - she refuses to pay full price for anything!


----------



## Bruce_Montana's_Parents

I agree with others saying you should sell these! I Googled for something like this for an hour the other day.


----------



## HazardSports

Nice overall craftsmanship ! But those boots are outstanding !! You should definitely contact Petco or one of the other major pet chains because you seriously can make a serious dollar ! I would certainly buy them because my Chihuahua is not allowed out in the snow ! I don't want his little feet getting cold, wet or road salt stuck between his pads ! Make numerous sizes and create a brand people want to be loyal to (by the looks of this thread you already got a jump-start on that). Just saying, if you're inclined to do so - I'm sure you'd do well !


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~

Count me in. I would buy two. One to wear while one is washing!


----------

